# Mess Dress in Victoria BC



## catalyst (17 Jun 2009)

Anyone happen to know another tailor that makes mess dress in Victoria (or on Vancouver Island) - both base tailors (comox and esq) send their stuff to claymores.............I was given the fabric, however would like to get it done locally rather than sending off the fabric, and then having the mess dress sent to me from somewhere else.


----------



## Otis (17 Jun 2009)

ArmySailor said:
			
		

> Anyone happen to know another tailor that makes mess dress in Victoria (or on Vancouver Island) - both base tailors (comox and esq) send their stuff to claymores.............I was given the fabric, however would like to get it done locally rather than sending off the fabric, and then having the mess dress sent to me from somewhere else.



Have you asked Mia in the CANEX in Esq what SHE does? I don't know if she makes it herself or not, but she's better than the base tailor.

I had my stuff made by Claymore's in Vancouver and it ended up pretty good. If you're REALLY concerned about it, you CAN go and see them in Vancouver and get measured in person as long as you're willing to take that ferry ride.


----------



## dimsum (18 Jun 2009)

When I got my mess kit with Mia's, she sent it off to Ottawa.  But that was in 2005.


----------



## catalyst (18 Jun 2009)

Mia is the one who I talked to - I'd rather buy locally (but thats just me) ....however I'm phoning claymores tommrow. Hopefully they can have it done by Aug 5th.


----------



## Simpleton (18 Jun 2009)

You may want to look at British Custom Tailors in Victoria (if they are still there).


----------

